# Can't install anno 1602 on XP - help!



## nappymonster (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi all

Along time ago (probably about 2001) my entire family was HOOKED on anno 1602 (i know, its sad) and recently i've gotten back into games like that such as rome: total war etc

Well in 2001, i was probably running 98, so it ran fine. But now i've decided to give it another go, and tried to install it on my laptop, but when i try to install it, i am given the following error message (very close to the end of installation):

Error copying file or folder (in blue bit)
Cannot copy file: The file name you specified is not baild or too long. Specifiy a different file name.

The only option is OK, but when you click it a new message comes up along the lines of:
The installation is not complete. Are you sure you wish to cancel the installation?

Clicking no takes you back to the first one, yes obviously quits it.

And also, i see NO anno 1602 files ANYWHERE on my computer, even where i told it to install



I'm not sure if i need to as it is such an old game, but here are the recommended specs, and then below are mine:

Windows 95
pentium 166 processor or higher
32 mb of ram
2mb PCI graphics card
8-speed CD-ROM-Drive
85mb free space 
soundblaster or 100% compatble soundcard with Direct X -Support
Microsoft compatible mouse, speakers


Windows XP
Intel Core Duo T2600
1GB of ram
Unsure of graphics card
Unsure of CD-ROM-Drive
4.44 GB of free space
Unsure of soundcard
I'm using the touchpad and built in 'speakers'


Sorry for not giving all the specs, i don't know them all!



Thanks in advanced,

Nappymonster


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try running the cd in compatibility mode.just open the start menu,all programs,accessories,the program compatibility wizard.run that wizard on the cd in the drive.


----------



## nappymonster (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks! Will try later - i thought something had to be installed to be able to run it in compatiblity mode. For the moment i've managed to find a 98 computer - but its easier if i can have it on XP.

Thanks again,

Nappymonster


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

be sure to let us know how that goes.


----------

